# What technique to use



## Wyndham (Jul 8, 2008)

Hope all have had a great 4th. I have a possibility to test a copper???nugget for gold. This nugget may only look copper and have significant gold. My first thought is to take a sample about the size of a BB and weigh it and hammer it flat for more surface area. Then use AP process to see what is left over and weight that. I'm not trying to get exact but more a generalized idea if the is any gold in it. i COULD THEN GO TO hcl-cL and (this is for Harold and Irons) "Drop" out the gold. 
Does this seem a reasonable approach? Wyndham


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 8, 2008)

Except for the fact that ap will disolve gold.

Myself, I would look for some chlorine free nitric for the first step.
Randy


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 8, 2008)

Adding a little gold to copper?
(I say there is no gold there)


----------



## Wyndham (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks Randy
Since there is no record of copper within about 40 mi's , I'm hoping that this is copper colored gold at others have overlooked. There are places where the water leaves a stain on the sinks that is green/blue so I'm trying to find outs what's what Still waiting for a sample 
Wyndham


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 8, 2008)

Wyndham,

Down in Seagrove, huh? Are you on well water or city water? Those could be chlorine stains from the chlorinated water and the copper pipes (at least I've seen stains like that).

Yeah, as I'm sure you are aware, you are very close to the center of the original American gold rush. Are you getting good yields on your finds?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 8, 2008)

You could dissolve a little piece in acid-clorox and test with stannous chloride.


----------



## Wyndham (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg, I've found ticks and red bugs, blisters and a bad back but no gold so far. I've got some blk sand from the Uwarhie(sp) river from a documented 9,000 yr old layer but not a hint of gold. I'm trying to get some docs on the mines of the area but the underbrush and snakes will keep me at bay til winter. Gold fever last a lifetime, Wyndham


----------



## Junkman Jim (Jul 10, 2008)

Wyndham,
I would soak it in 25% nitric acid, the copper will go into solution and turn it blue, if it's not affected by the nitric it could well be a good percentage of gold (see inquarting elsewhere on this site). If it's absorbed by the nitric the black sludge at the bottom will be the gold.

Junkman Jim


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Listen to rag and bone,
Tests,tests, tests!

Mark


----------

